# NCAA 2nd Round Game Thread (Saturday)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

NCAA 2nd Round Games:

Teams Remaining:
























































































































*Saturday, March 20th:*

Midwest Region:
3:35 ET: #6 Tennessee (26-8) vs. #14 Ohio (22-14)
5:40 ET: #1 Kansas (33-2) vs. #9 Northern Iowa (29-4)

West Region:
3:20 ET: #5 Butler (29-4) vs. #13 Murray State (31-4)
8:10 ET: #2 Kansas State (27-7) vs. #7 Brigham Young (30-5)

East Region:
5:50 ET: #3 New Mexico (30-4) vs. #11 Washington (25-9)
8:15 ET: #1 Kentucky (33-2) vs. #9 Wake Forest (20-10)

South Region:
1:05 ET: #2 Villanova (25-7) vs. #10 Saint Mary's (27-5)
5:45 ET: #3 Baylor (26-7) vs. #11 Old Dominion (27-8)

NCAA.com Watch Live


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Baylor ODU game will be interesting, also to see if UNI can hang around with Kansas I'm not saying they'll pull it off, but if their within striking distance with 10 minutes to go you'll never know. 

Would like to see Ohio & Murray play next week, but think their run ends tomarrow. If Villanova doesn't have the refs from Thursday on the payroll again, they'll get sent packing early.

Probably 2 biggest blowouts are BYU vs. K-state (unless Freddette can score in the 40's) and Wake vs. Kentucky, the rest of the slate looks good.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I hate the 1-2-3-2 set up... they always do it.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I hate the 1-2-3-2 set up... they always do it.



Both Sat and Sunday should be 2-3-3. There should be at least 2 games on during a time block.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually I prefer the Saturday version than the Sunday version. Saturday allows me to see more of the games then Sunday. Hard to see everything when four games are going at once.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Yep, I agree with HKF, hate when 2 games are really close with a few minutes and I cant decide which one to watch and than miss a game winner or something.

Anyway the games I will be watching:

1:05 ET Villanova vs St Marys..St Marys could win this one because of their shooting but at the end of the day gotta go with Villanova after that wake up call in the first round. Villanova 81 to 75.

3:20 ET Murray State vs Butler... Murray State will be going for another win to make themselves an official cinderella but Butler really impressed me in that UTEP game. Im gonna go with Butler 56 to 52.

5:45 ET Baylor vs Old Dominion... 2 teams with different approaches to the game should be an interesting match up but I think Baylor is too big and talented for ODU. Baylor wins 70 to 59.

8:10 ET BYU vs Kansas State... People are predicting a blow out here but I think BYU will actually keep it close. They can really shoot the ball and play solid D. Kansas State isnt a huge team either so its not like thats gonna be a mismatch. Kansas State wins 75 to 71.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Another one of my friend's articles about the Nova-St. Mary matchup...

*Examiner.com: Villanova vs. St. Mary's: How do they stack up against one another?*


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Bracket #2 has already been thrown away with Georgetown's loss. I'll have to throw away bracket #1 if St. Mary's loses. Let's go Gaels!!!


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

shupioneers1 said:


> Probably 2 biggest blowouts are BYU vs. K-state (unless Freddette can score in the 40's) and Wake vs. Kentucky, the rest of the slate looks good.


Hard to see BYU/Kansas St. being a blowout. Kansas St. should win, but it'll be a competitive game. As good as Fredette is, I think people forget that they have three other starters shooting at least 37% from deep, and that Loyd has really stepped it up as of late. 

Tennessee should blowout Ohio. The Vols D is on a much different level than Georgetown's, that's for sure.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nova can't stop Samhan.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Villanova looks so small out there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Terrible charge call.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

let's see if that call changes the game...


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Another horrible call that goes in Nova's favor completely changes the game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Samhan back in the game..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

McConnell dropping 3's from the heavens.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

If Samhan had 8 fouls, this would get ugly for Nova. Fortunately, they're going nuts from downtown


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Samhan rolling to the basket. Great play.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Scottie building a mansion in Providence the last couple days with all the bricks he's tossing up there.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

This Samhan guy is an interesting character. He looks so slow, runs like a duck, yet has great footwork, and is somehow beating the defense left and right.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn this autotune commercial. Randy Bennett is smart to put Samhan on the bench right now. With the lead no need to keep him out there.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

shupioneers1 said:


> Another horrible call that goes in Nova's favor completely changes the game.


Yeah, that one was bad. Let the guys play. St. Mary's is okay without Samhan in the game. They came back to tie it at the half against Richmond after Samhan got his 3rd foul with about 6 to go.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Samhan may be very slow from end to end, but he has decent quickness in the halfcourt due to his awareness.

St. Mary's is flat out looking like the better team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Reynolds is 0-5 and yet won't stop shooting. 2/20 in the tournament.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

St Mary's looks really good! Or else 'Nova is playing really bad.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nova was overseeded but the truth was every other team considered for their position with the exception of Baylor might be outclassed by St. Mary's. They are a good team and if they had a better non-league schedule they are probably a 6th seed (in terms of talent).


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Wells uts both - both teams trending the same path from the first game, which is the usual assumption, but not that often the case.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Rafferty's just dying to rip out the pom poms and root for Nova. Guy is a total Big East homer...These refs have been helping Nova out too.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Villanova would have been bad as a 2 or 3 seed, But with the season taken as a whole approach they deserved a three over the other fours excepr Purdue, but we know why Purdue was a four.... Maryland, Wisconsin, Vandy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pena has been fouling out there the whole time. About time one was called.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Scottie Reynolds has been playing like a ****ing bum.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

20 more minutes St. Mary's. Don't screw me over!!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Scottie Reynolds has been playing like a ****ing bum.


what the hell happened to that 'new and efficient' Scottie from this regular season? It's like he transformed back to the freshman Scottie just for the tourney.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Scottie Reynolds needs 28 more points to pass Kerry Kittles as the all time Villanova leading scorer. Will he get that chance.

St Marys has played so well its last four neutral games - beating Portland, Gonzaga, Richmond, and now possibly Nova, fairly easily.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

After Villanova went on a mini run to cut it to 4, Bennett brought Samhan back in and Omar proceeds with an and-one.

Omar then proceeds to tell the crowd to "shut the **** up". He may be an *******, but you need a guy like him in this underdog/road situation.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Samhan has one of the weirdest games I've seen in awhile. If this was NBA 2K, his speed would be a 27, yet he's the best player on the court.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Samhan has one of the weirdest games I've seen in awhile. If this was NBA 2K, his speed would be a 27, yet he's the best player on the court.


he's like the Paul Pierce of bigs right now, looks turtle slow but somehow how you blink, he's beating you off the move to the bucket or spot. very deceptive.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Samhan hooks Yarou. Yarou puts one finger on Samhan. Foul on Yarou.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

St. Mary's choking.

You need to double Omar Samhan, Jay Wright.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Was away for a while, what happened... ?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> St. Mary's choking.
> 
> You need to double Omar Samhan, Jay Wright.


They just did and Samhan spins around them both for a layup.

The Richmond guys were suggesting that as well. The problem is, you double Samhan, and you leave McConnell or Dellavedova open for three. You don't want to give those guys open jumpers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

McConnell has done nothing. he needs to get active.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Finally Mickey shows up.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow... okay Omar Samhan is he an NBA prospect.. i can't even tell... he looks like one of the Ivan brothers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a three point shot from Delladovia.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Can someone tell me what's wrong with Dellavedova's uniform? It's been bugging me since Thursday.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

nevermind.. the guy can't defend and he is not athletic enough


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

thatsnotgross said:


> Wow... okay Omar Samhan is he an NBA prospect.. i can't even tell... he looks like one of the Ivan brothers.


The way he's played in this tourney I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up being a late 2nd rounder. Plenty of holes still left to work on but he's definitely worth the risk, imo.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> The way he's played in this tourney I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up being a late 2nd rounder. Plenty of holes still left to work on but he's definitely worth the risk, imo.


LOL, you think everyone can play in the NBA.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Dellavedova with the play of the tournament so far. Fall to the ground, keep your dribble, drain a 3.

St. Mary's needs to let Samhan touch it on each possession from here on out.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> LOL, you think everyone can play in the NBA.


lol, you don't think enough can play in the NBA.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> lol, you don't think enough can play in the NBA.


It's not a rec league dude.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

No...way...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Damn :laugh:


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

He banked it in!!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

THREE!!!!!

Oh my God!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow what kind of shot was that!!! geez Villanova... this isn't your year.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

The bank is open.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

to the BANK!!!!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

that was ridiculous.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> It's not a rec league dude.


So Stanley Robinson is a lottery pick next year and Samhan shouldn't even be drafted? Right.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> So Stanley Robinson is a lottery pick next year and Samhan shouldn't even be drafted? Right.


Ugh, when have I ever said that Stanley Robinson deserves to be a lottery pick? But if I have the choice between those two players I would NEVER take Samhan. EVER. Regardless of team need.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Game over


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

villanova is just playing really dumb. wasted a lot of time there to get nothing.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Ugh, when have I ever said that Stanley Robinson deserves to be a lottery pick?


I'm not saying you have, just that a lot people in general have. I'm not seeing the talent disparity being that large where one is a lottery and one is undraftable.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Villanova sucks.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> I'm not saying you have, just that a lot people in general have. I'm not seeing the talent disparity being that large where one is a lottery and one is undraftable.


Really? You don't see a large talent disparity between Stanley Robinson and Omar Samhan? Seriously?

Robinson reminds me a bit of Lamar Odom or Gerald Wallace. Samhan is a homeless man's Sean May.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

St. Mary's to the Elite 8


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Really? You don't see a large talent disparity between Stanley Robinson and Omar Samhan? Seriously?
> 
> Robinson reminds me a bit of Lamar Odom. Samhan is a homeless man's Sean May.


No, I don't see it. Then again, you don't think Buford is one of the 10 best NBA prospects in the Big Ten, either.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Villanova sucks.


This.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Villanova... needs a legit big man. Maybe Yarou is the guy but they haven't had a center since Jason Fraser. They need to recruit a big man or two


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Next year.. I think they will be a top 10 preseason team.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> No, I don't see it. Then again, you don't think Buford is one of the 10 best NBA prospects in the Big Ten, either.


Big deal. He probably is, but it's not like he's some awesome can't miss prospect. Leaving him out of a stupid list like that doesn't hurt anyone.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done St. Mary's


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Anyone who picked Villanova to the Final Four must not have watched them suck *** all season. Just not a great team, and their "star" is a bum.

Oh, and great job St. Mary's. I should have picked you to win, but I was too much of a ***** to pull the trigger.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Congrats to the Gaels. The Aussie connection also with a Samhan does in the Wildcats.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

As a Duke fan this would please me a lot better if I didn't think St. Mary's was the better team. Duke's a very beatable team, but I was really never worried about Nova. I'm pretty much certain that our guards would have matched up with their guards and our big men would have dominated. They couldn't handle one good big man today. Baylor does worry me, especially since we'll be pretty much playing them on the road if we get to Houston.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Congrats to St. Mary's. Wish I had enough guts to pick them over a Villanova team that really bumbled through the second half of the season.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

St. Mary's over 'Nova, called it!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Something was wrong with Nova all year long. As we can see with what Dante Cunningham has done in the pros, he obviously meant more to that team than people are leading on.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am really looking forward to that Ohio-Tennessee game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wonder if Zagsfan still thinks Samhan cant be a 2nd round pick.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> The way he's played in this tourney I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up being a late 2nd rounder. Plenty of holes still left to work on but he's definitely worth the risk, imo.


6'11, 280 lb C's who average 30 ppg on 75% shooting in the tournament get drafted. Period. 

The guy has shed plenty of baby fat, now he needs to replace it with muscle. If he does that, he'll be athletic enough to be a very effective scorer in the league. 

How is his needing to work on his body any different than Paul Milsap, Craig Smith, and Carl Landry all needing to completely transform their bodies before emerging as effective players in the NBA?

Of course, the Zags homer thinks Samhan is only 6'8. Heh.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> Something was wrong with Nova all year long. As we can see with what Dante Cunningham has done in the pros, he obviously meant more to that team than people are leading on.


Seems like Nova started to slip up when Yarou came back and Wright stepped away from the small ball game that has always worked so well for him.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Anyone who picked Villanova to the Final Four must not have watched them suck *** all season. Just not a great team, and their "star" is a bum.
> 
> Oh, and great job St. Mary's. I should have picked you to win, but I was too much of a ***** to pull the trigger.


I couldn't decide who I wanted to upset Villanova - Richmond, or St Mary's. You can probably guess who I picked...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Samhan is a homeless man's Sean May.


A healthy, in shape Seann May was an 18/10 guy in the NBA. A bigger, potentially more effective version of David West. 

If Samhan gets his act together like May never did...

...he'll never be as light on his feet as May was, but he's bigger and more skilled with his back to the basket.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Butler is getting every call in this game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The whistles are not being consistent.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> A healthy, in shape Seann May was an 18/10 guy in the NBA. A bigger, potentially more effective version of David West.
> 
> If Samhan gets his act together like May never did...
> 
> ...he'll never be as light on his feet as May was, but he's bigger and more skilled with his back to the basket.


Hahaha, nooooooo. If he does this against Baylor, I'll reconsider, but for now he's just plain no where close to being good enough.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Scotty Reynolds shot 4-26 in his two tournament games.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Hahaha, nooooooo. If he does this against Baylor, I'll reconsider, but for now he's just plain no where close to being good enough.


Maybe not athletic enough. 

Not good enough? He's in the top 1% of big men in terms of skill and offensive feel. 

If he doesn't play in the NBA, he'll be the best player in Europe. Count on it.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> Scotty Reynolds shot 4-26 in his two tournament games.


The Luke Harangody of guards?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ohio looks good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> The Luke Harangody of guards?


Quintessional great college player who is worthless on the pro level. Reynolds still can't play the point after 4 years.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sean May was definitely bigger than David West, but not in a good way. Sean May was in shape and healthy for six months in his entire life. It's silly to talk about what he could have been when he was in shape and healthy because those were the anomalies rather than the norm.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Diable said:


> Sean May was definitely bigger than David West, but not in a good way. Sean May was in shape and healthy for six months in his entire life. It's silly to talk about what he could have been when he was in shape and healthy because those were the anomalies rather than the norm.


It isn't silly, because we were talking about May in relation to Samhan. Who has yet to eat himself out of the league or show a history of weight-related injuries. 

If you don't understand the discussion, don't be so quick to disagree.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> Quintessional great college player who is worthless on the pro level. Reynolds still can't play the point after 4 years.


That. And overhyped like crazy at the college level because he's an upperclassman with a good scoring average on a good team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Murray State has fought back to take a 1 point lead.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> It isn't silly, because we were talking about May in relation to Samhan. Who has yet to eat himself out of the league or show a history of weight-related injuries.
> 
> If you don't understand the discussion, don't be so quick to disagree.


Samhan clearly has more weight issues than Carl Landry or Craig Smith, the guys you compared him to. Those guys were athletic enough to be 4's or Power 3's if they got in shape. Samhan is much much much more like May. Sean was far more athletic than Samhan, and he didn't have any weight related issues in college.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Murray State with a 9-0 run to end the half. Up 26-22.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Craig Smith was 6'7 300 lbs as a high school senior. I'd say those are significant weight issues considering now he's 245 lbs in the NBA.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Samhan clearly has more weight issues than Carl Landry or Craig Smith, the guys you compared him to. Those guys were athletic enough to be 4's or Power 3's if they got in shape. Samhan is much much much more like May. Sean was far more athletic than Samhan, and he didn't have any weight related issues in college.


Hah. That's why he missed half his freshman year with a stress fracture in his foot and never averaged more than the high 20's in minutes per game? 

You have a short memory...

And as for Smith/Landry, you are quick to point out the edges they have in athleticism, but completely ignore Samhan's edge in size.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sean May was fat when he got to college, he was fat except for the one year he got in shape for the draft. The weight was probably a factor in the knee problems too. Right before he left Charlotte he collected a whole bunch of DNP you're still a tub of lard even after having a year to get back in shape.Only time he was in shape was right before he got himself an NBA contract. Pure coincidence.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Not a coincidence at all. 

But that doesn't mean Omar Samhan is destined to eat himself out of the league or blow out his knees. If we compare Samhan to May, it makes more sense to compare him to a healthy Sean May than the one with an eating disorder. 

BTW, take a look at May's UNC career. 

http://statsheet.com/mcb/players/player/north-carolina/sean-may

It is very obvious when May got himself into shape. For that season, in which his stats dramatically improved from beginning of the year to the end and thus understate just how good he was, it could be argued that he was the most dominant college basketball player of the decade. He was that good.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I know a lot of comparisons are made between the yearly cinderella and George Mason.

This Murray State team is truly the reincarnation of the '06 George Mason team.

They have 5 starters that average 10 points/game. They're all undersized but are overly quick. They have one 6'9" post player that seems to get a ton of rebounds.

As long as Butler doesn't go nuts from long distance in the 2nd half like they did against UTEP, Murry State should hold this lead and Butler is terrible coming from behind.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> I know a lot of comparisons are made between the yearly cinderella and George Mason.
> 
> This Murray State team is truly the reincarnation of the '06 George Mason team.
> 
> ...


I brought it up probably around a month ago - that I'm shocked more people weren't comparing George Mason to this year's Old Dominion team. Same conference, same seed, very similar records. Both defensive minded, neither with a standout player, both rely on the inside game and not the jumper. I don't think they are all that similar to Murray St. - the Racers have a wide variety of guys that can really hurt you and they are a lot more well balanced and not really defensive minded, either.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tennessee's defense has been suffocating.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Butler in deep trouble now with Howard getting #3 - I mean, #4. They are screwed.

How does an NCAA Tournament team allow not one, but two guys to get around them for an offensive rebound on a FT box out? 

And then Howard fouls after failing to box out? 

That's just pathetic, not expected from Butler.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

That's how a player single-handedly loses a game for his team in one stinking possession. Mind-boggling...

This could turn into a blowout. Didn't realize Butler had the collective mental toughness of a 12 year old.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brad Stevens should have taken him out after the 3rd foul.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

How do you respond to picking up your 3rd foul by completely blowing a box out and then picking up your 4th? If he's that mentally defeated, he should have taken himself out.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Omar Shaman to nova's corey stokes during game: ''You impressed me. Did I impress u? I'll take your silence as a yes.''


....


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Butler blowing layups, easy shots, and ft's left and right. Soft as butter they are.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

tied again. those are some mentally tough 12 year olds.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The officials are going to do everything they can to keep Butler in this game. Nored got away with a walk.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

A roleplayer is carrying the team while the stars/chumps that have **** the bed are standing around watching.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

holy crap was i wrong about tennessee


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> ....


Samhan is now my favorite player in the tournament.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

ANOTHER offensive rebound. Butler's like 0-10 in loose ball situations this half.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Samhan is now my favorite player in the tournament.


As a freshman, he was caught on camera flipping off the Gonzaga student section. This is why Zagsfan thinks he's only 6'8.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Samhan is now my favorite player in the tournament.


Haha he's not a jerk though, seems to love the game. But fav player in the tourney for me still goes to Evan Turner.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ohio is starting to play to their true colors. This was just a decent MAC team and Tennessee is taking advantage of it, however the Vols are a threat to make a run to the Elite 8.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> Haha he's not a jerk though, seems to love the game. But fav player in the tourney for me still goes to Evan Turner.


I thought for sure you'd say Ed Davis.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Did you see that graphic? Murray St has more turnovers than FG's. And they are only down by 2 points. Has an NCAA Tournament game ever been won by a team with more TO's than FG's?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I thought for sure you'd say Ed Davis.


Tyler Hansbrough?

I think Hansbrough has played as many college games as he has pro games in 2010.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Butler's going to win this game.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

They should be up by 20, Murray State completely outclassed in everything but heart.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Wonder if Zagsfan still thinks Samhan cant be a 2nd round pick.


Samhan has done that in the two tourney games against teams with no size at all.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Murray State up 33-17 on the boards.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Samhan has done that in the two tourney games against teams with no size at all.


He's done it for 4 years against every team he's every gone up against, size or not.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> 6'11, 280 lb C's who average 30 ppg on 75% shooting in the tournament get drafted. Period.
> 
> The guy has shed plenty of baby fat, now he needs to replace it with muscle. If he does that, he'll be athletic enough to be a very effective scorer in the league.
> 
> ...


Lets save the **** talk for pre-draft camp when he's closer to 6'8" than 6'11". I believe he'll be a Portsmouth Invite.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Samhan has done that in the two tourney games against teams with no size at all.


Lol didnt Samhan play well against Zaga this season?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Lets save the **** talk for pre-draft camp when he's closer to 6'8" than 6'11". I believe he'll be a Portsmouth Invite.


I told you guys he thinks Samhan is 6'8.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> Lol didnt Samhan play well against Zaga this season?


Like I said...

Samhan flipping off the Gonzaga student section=Samhan 6'8


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Murray State has 12 points in the 2nd half. Butler has 24.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's a little video of what Samhan does against NBA size 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tNtkT6aGsQ


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Shoot, I forgot that every NBA team starts a 7'4 guy at center.

And with Samhan only being 6'8...

Maybe Samhan will have to make the move to SF.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Ohio is starting to play to their true colors. This was just a decent MAC team and Tennessee is taking advantage of it, however the Vols are a threat to make a run to the Elite 8.


No, they were a very good team as far as MAC team goes - you don't beat Georgetown if you're just a so so MAC team. Tennessee just has a much better defense than the Hoyas. They weren't going to score 80+ again.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Here's a little video of what Samhan does against NBA size
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tNtkT6aGsQ


One block. His career = over.

Where's the video from the championship game??


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Samhan has done that in the two tourney games against teams with no size at all.


Actually, he's done it pretty consistently all season long, whether teams have size or not.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> Where's the video from the championship game??


We beat them twice, there's much more video of those wins.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Like I said...$hitting the bed.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Murray St slappin floor on defense. this one's over for butler. hahaha


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Murray State back in the lead.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Shoot, I forgot that every NBA team starts a 7'4 guy at center.
> 
> And with Samhan only being 6'8...
> 
> Maybe Samhan will have to make the move to SF.


lol, Gosh I love watching that fatboy look like a retard after Foster blocks him.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> We beat them twice, there's much more video of those wins.


sometimes, you're a fool


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> We beat them twice, there's much more video of those wins.


Is there video of you swallowing on Bouldin somewhere?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> sometimes, you're a fool


Sometimes? That seems generous.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Like I said...$hitting the bed.


...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Blown lay up after blown lay up


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ohio back in the ball game.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I told you guys he thinks Samhan is 6'8.


Since when are you a strawman guy? I never said that he was a 6'8". I said he will be listed closer to 6'8" than 6'11". 

Its nothing you can talk **** about either. I've seen Samhan play live probably a half dozen times over his career. There is no way in hell he is 6'11".


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> lol, Gosh I love watching that fatboy look like a retard after Foster blocks him.


So if Samhan struggles against NBA size, what was his statline in this game where he looked like such a retard?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Since when are you a strawman guy? I never said that he was a 6'8". I said he will be listed closer to 6'8" than 6'11".
> 
> Its nothing you can talk **** about either. I've seen Samhan play live probably a half dozen times over his career. There is no way in hell he is 6'11".


With or without shoes?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

The pull up 3 in transition is my absolute favorite shot in basketball. It can really change the momentum of a game. Looks like Murray St is gonna win this one, I can just feel it. Butler has missed like 3 strait layups after that shot...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Is there video of you swallowing on Bouldin somewhere?


No but I saw your facebook, because I had to see the joke behind the 'cool' handle and it affirmed what I thought. Act cool on a message board, because your not in real life.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> With or without shoes?


Without shoes I'm willing to be he'll be listed at 6'8.75


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

This guy is really ticked off that Samhan flipped off the Gonzaga student section and is now the entire country's favorite player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bassett needs to realize tonight is not his night and help Freeman and Cooper get shots.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> No but I saw your facebook, because I had to see the joke behind the 'cool' handle and it affirmed what I thought. Act cool on a message board, because your not in real life.


Not sure how you could see my facebook profile when they are clearly private to those not in the same network(s).

There really is no joke behind the 'cool' part of my handle. It was actually a nickname given to me as cool rhymes with my last name.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Without shoes I'm willing to be he'll be listed at 6'8.75


Players aren't listed without shoes. 

If he's 6'8.75 without shoes, he will be listed at a legit 6'10 in the NBA. 

You lose.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Choke it away, Butler.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> No, they were a very good team as far as MAC team goes - you don't beat Georgetown if you're just a so so MAC team. Tennessee just has a much better defense than the Hoyas. They weren't going to score 80+ again.


They were 7-9 in the MAC and finished 5th in the East. They were not a "very good" MAC team.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Not sure how you could see my facebook profile when they are clearly private to those not in the same network(s).


All I needed to see was 1 pic Screech.

Look, you make comments like the one about Bouldin and its going to get a little personal.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

You mean Frodo? Does that make you Sam?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Players aren't listed without shoes.
> 
> If he's 6'8.75 without shoes, he will be listed at a legit 6'10 in the NBA.
> 
> You lose.


Your funny. Why don't you wait and see before making proclamations like that.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bang, +1


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Every block/charge call has gone Butler's way. It's unbelievable.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

big shot Nored...close call tho.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Awful call! That was a charge.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

You just don't get it. 

YOU YOURSELF just listed him at 6'10. 

If he's 6'8.75 without shoes, he's closer to 6'11 than he is 6'9. Let alone 6'8. 

Give it up...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> They were 7-9 in the MAC and finished 5th in the East. They were not a "very good" MAC team.


Records can be deceiving.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> All I needed to see was 1 pic Screech.
> 
> Look, you make comments like the one about Bouldin and its going to get a little personal.


And Screech is the best you can come up with? Oh no!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know, that call could have gone either way.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

You got PERSONAL, by using a sexual metaphor to describe his shameless homerism. 

PERSONAL.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Your funny. Why don't you wait and see before making proclamations like that.


He's listed as 6-11 everywhere I look. No way he'll be listed lower than 6-10. Seems like a pretty silly argument to be making.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> He's listed as 6-11 everywhere I look. No way he'll be listed lower than 6-10. Seems like a pretty silly argument to be making.


If only he hadn't flipped off the Gonzaga student section. Zags would be hyping him as the second coming of Marc Gasol.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> You just don't get it.
> 
> YOU YOURSELF just listed him at 6'10.
> 
> ...


:whiteflag:

Dude your so right. I just had an epiphany! Its like whoa, I'm arguing about whether a guy who will never play an NBA game is 6'10 in his British Knights, or not.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

dang why am i wanting butler to hold on? I picked Murray State! who else picked the Racers??


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tennessee re-opening this ball game up.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Well, if you want to argue about whether he'll play in the NBA or not, argue about that. Don't argue that the sky is neon green.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> You got PERSONAL, by using a sexual metaphor to describe his shameless homerism.
> 
> PERSONAL.


Did you take some time off from this site, then come back and become a full fledged douchebag or am I missing something here?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I got the Butler Bulldogs in my Sweet 16.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Incorrect. Always been a full-fledged douchebag. Ask anybody over at DX, or pretty much anybody that has ever met me in person. I'm like a moth to the flame when I see people saying stupid things on a basketball message board.

In case you don't get it, you are the flame in this analogy.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Now WTF was that


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why not call a timeout there by Billy Kennedy?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

What the **** was that? WHEN THERE ARE TWO GUYS ON YOU THAT MEANS SOMEONE IS OPEN!!!


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Samhan doesn't look like he has much lift at all, but he's too productive at that size not to be drafted - all he needs to measure is 6'10 in shoes. I want to see him and Art Parakhouski in a steel cage match to determine who goes #30...

BTW, am I seeing this right in the box score that Negedu entered the game? Is he blowing a whole year of eligibility by playing in the tourney?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Incorrect. Always been a full-fledged douchebag. Ask anybody over at DX, or pretty much anybody that has ever met me in person.


Hmmmmmm. I don't remember you being quite as douchey a couple years ago. I could be mistaken though. Got rejected by some "lucrative" drafting "interwebs"?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

No, more like couldn't afford to waste 8 hrs a day watching basketball/working for a website that couldn't pay me and never would when those 8 hrs were costing me real opportunities at my day job.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

RebelSun said:


> BTW, am I seeing this right in the box score that Negedu entered the game? Is he blowing a whole year of eligibility by playing in the tourney?


No. He has not gotten into the ball game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> Why not call a timeout there by Billy Kennedy?


Didn't understand that either, he could have called a timeout when there were about seven or eight seconds left on the clock, that is plenty of time even with the added difficulty of inbounding the basketball.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

coolpohle said:


> No, they were a very good team as far as MAC team goes - you don't beat Georgetown if you're just a so so MAC team. Tennessee just has a much better defense than the Hoyas. They weren't going to score 80+ again.


Overall, Big East is absolutely killin my bracket so far. I had Tennessee in my sweet 16, but I thought wait a minute, G'Town is a Big East team and they have an impact big man in Greg Munroe. It was a tossup, so I thought I should go with the Big East team.... Big mistake.

Turns out that the Big East is incredibly overrated(except at the top), and Munroe plays small and weak(from what I saw)... Never saw them play before that game, but I wish I did... Teams like Lousiville, G'town, & Nova in games I thought all were tossups, I went with the BE teams cause I didn't see them much but trusted the hype. Another big mistake. I'm just glad I didn't have any of those teams past the sweet 16.


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

how does a team take 21 fewer shots in 40 min of bball and still win by 6?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Monroe is a finesse big man. He's a role player as a pro. He doesn't want to dominate.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

aussiestatman said:


> how does a team take 21 fewer shots in 40 min of bball and still win by 6?


That's a pretty fascinating stat. 

St Mary's shot 59% on 2's, Villanova shot 36%. 

St Mary's made 20 FT's, Villanova made 9.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ohio is just tired. Next year they will be very strong with the Kellogg brothers and the added depth.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Northern Iowa with a quick 10-2 start. Kind of interesting that Aldrich has to go up against a guy his size for a change.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HKF said:


> Monroe is a finesse big man. He's a role player as a pro. He doesn't want to dominate.


Yeah, I was surprised to see his stat line after the game, because the parts I watched looked like he was getting bullied by the undersized Ohio bigs... 

Like you said, I guess he's the type who will get his numbers but wont really dominate a game. Right now I see his career shaping up somewhere in between LaMarcus Aldridge and Marreese Speights..


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Tenn is gonna be even more fun to watch when Pearl finally gets the prep guards he wants. I would love to see them play Memphis in the next couple of years.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All them empty seats in New Orleans. Shaking my head.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tyrell Reed totally out of control.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kansas with already 6 team fouls and we're not even halfway through the first half.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Baylor is taking Old Dominion apart. Anthony Jones has along way to go but he has alot of NBA skills with that height and length could be a draft pick by his SR season


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Faroukmanesh.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Drew isnt just a recruiting coach either. You can see Baylor was not taking ODU lightly and scouted the heck out of them, now they are using that to their advantage on the floor.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor got the kinks out in their first game. They are just too big and too good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Faroukmanesh again.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Northern Iowa is playing with so much confidence.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bill Self looks worried.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Marcus Morris sends UNI to the line with a foul 30 feet from the basket. Not the kind of play a team down by 9 can make if they want to win...


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Wow N.Iowa huh? Trying to ruin like 60% of the brackets out there.
BTW, congrats to Saint Marys I was working the whole night so Im just waking up but I beleive Coolpohle had them for the longest so good job CP. Also, Samhan just earned himself a spot on an NBA team. No matter how slow he is, he just scored 61 points in 2 NCAA tourney wins and gonna probably have a similar performance in the 3rd game some team out there is in love with him, probably one of the math guys, Rockets or something.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This will be the death knell for 95% of my brackets


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Even if Samhan is an NBA goon, I'd still rather have a guy like him than Mark Blount.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Collins just walked. That wasn't a tie-up.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Northern Iowa is playing really well, making all the hustle plays and they are quicker than Kansas so far. No reason to believe they will be going away if the Jayhawks can't find their poise.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Huskies up by 10.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Reb - UNI 14, Kansas 13

TO - Kansas 8, UNI 4

FTA - UNI 8, Kansas 6

Think about that for a while...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Kansas will be okay. UNI is hot but they can't keep it up, especially when it starts to get closer and they tighten up.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya, looks like Pac 10 isnt as terrible as people said. Washington and Cal had some tough losses early but I expect Cal to give Duke a game tommorow and Washington is going to the Sweet 16 imo.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pac-10 was terrible. Only two good teams in a 10 team league. Washington always had the talent to play this way.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Kansas will be okay. UNI is hot but they can't keep it up, especially when it starts to get closer and they tighten up.


Kansas needs to come out firing in all cylinders but even if they win, UNI has proved themselves to be a heck of a team.
If UNI does win, Eglseder is joining Samhan in the 2nd round


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> Kansas will be okay. UNI is hot but they can't keep it up, especially when it starts to get closer and they tighten up.


Thing is, UNI is incredible at holding onto a lead. They can't come from behind against Kansas, because they have to pick up the pace at that point. Now that they are ahead, they can slow the game down and are good enough from the perimeter to survive by hitting the occasional 3 at the end of the shot clock. Especially if Jordan Egelseder continues with his Manute Bol impression. 

If they can get Kansas to pick up a few cheap fouls early in the half, they have a real chance to win this. Not expecting them to, but Kansas is sweating for sure.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Pac-10 was terrible. Only two good teams in a 10 team league. Washington always had the talent to play this way.


Ya, but the league was constantly up and down in the standings. Its not like Cal and Washington dominated the rest of those teams.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

This just goes to show how poorly seeded Northern Iowa was. Most had them as a 6 or 7.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow Northern Iowa. If their still hanging around, who knows what can happen. The longer you let an underdog hang around, the better chance they have to win. Robert Morris would've been playing St. Mary's today if not for the Nova refs now UNI vs. Kansas. Hopefully, UNI can keep this up.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Mind-boggling that the clear-cut best team in the country has to play a team this good in the 2nd round, and a team tailor-made for this type of upset. And it isn't like UNLV would have been any easier. 

The only rationale is that the NCAA wanted something like this to happen to Kansas. It doesn't get any easier from here for the Jayhawks, with a national championship coach coming in the Sweet 16. Potential upsets at every turn. 

NCAA completely shameless...


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> Ya, looks like Pac 10 isnt as terrible as people said. Washington and Cal had some tough losses early but I expect Cal to give Duke a game tommorow and Washington is going to the Sweet 16 imo.


There are 6 other conferences whose top 2 teams went 2-0 in the first round. The Pac-10 hasn't accomplished anything special yet.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Interesting stat. If Syracuse loses to Gonzaga, the Final Four could have BYU, Gonzaga, Kansas State, Butler, Xavier or Pitt in the Final Four. The only team that has ever been there is Kansas State, which was before most of us were born.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> There are 6 other conferences whose top 2 teams went 2-0 in the first round. The Pac-10 hasn't accomplished anything special yet.


Agreed. Ask yourself if you are surprised that Cal beat Louisville. Are you surprised that Washington beat Marquette by 2? 

I don't think anybody is shocked by either result. 

Play the games tomorrow, could just as easily go the other way...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

See like this is what I am talking about. If the season just began and we put Washington and New Mexico side by side on a neutral court, Vegas would have favored the Huskies by at least six points. Washington has more margin for ever in a game like this because they have depth, guards, shooters and athletic bigs.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Marcus Morris straight up stopped running on that fast break bucket. Then gets the offensive foul. Should be benched for the rest of the game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kevin Harlan said it best. It is the best game of his life.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kansas may want to double Egleseder. That dude is just killing Cole Aldrich right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ahelgbe is just outplaying Collins. Collins is just so damn small.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Kansas may want to double Egleseder. That dude is just killing Cole Aldrich right now.


Egelseder is actually an extremely good college player. But MVC teams have the common sense to constantly double team him, move him around on the perimeter, and get him in foul trouble. Another reason they do this is because there is NOBODY else on the roster worth paying extra attention to. 

Bill Self apparently thought he would win this game without gameplanning for anybody. That type of disrespect could cost him the game...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I thought Aldrich pushed off on Fat Elvis right there


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Morris twins just not moving their feet.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kansas is in trouble.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

12:31 left is a ton of time even if your down 21, but Kansas looks in trouble.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor doing some stupid stuff. Why are you forcing a pass to Lomers?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy ****. Big 3.

Kansas better wake up if they don't want to get run out of there, let alone lose.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> The Morris twins just not moving their feet.


Morris twins have no idea how to play basketball. Can't believe Self is actually leaving them out there, can't believe Kansas came into this game so unprepared. Just a complete lack of a gameplan.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

apelman42 said:


> There are 6 other conferences whose top 2 teams went 2-0 in the first round. The Pac-10 hasn't accomplished anything special yet.


Ya, but were those top 2 teams playing Marquette and Louisville? And what other 11th seed team is beating a 3rd seed by double digits? Granted that game isnt over but Washington has looked thoroughly better

EDIT: My point is Cal and Washington were underseeded and maybe the Pac 10 deserved a 3rd team, even though Arizona State didnt look that good in their tournament (NIT???)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They need to get Ahelgbe back in the game. Some shaky ballhandling by the Panthers.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lol... CBS showing the graphic that Northern Iowa hasn't had a turnover in 15 minutes of real playing time and a second later they throw the ball away


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Great reverse of the ball and drive


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

And-1. Should have known 2008 was a one-time deal, Bill Self is not a tournament coach.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't believe I'm saying this about Kansas but....



....they've gotta stop trading baskets.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ODU back in the ball game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

So the Big-12 is overrated as hell. Baylor stinking up the joint too, that would be 2 final 4 teams done. Even worse it means Duke will walk to the final 4.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Xavier Henry completely blowing any chance of being drafted in the first round. Has no clue what is going on.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

What a horrible shot. WTF was that??


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ooh, if Aldrich is hurt, say goodnight to the Jayhawks.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

WOw, Kansas this is your time, either go hard or go home


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I mean I don't mind upsets, but I don't want to see one in every other game either.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

UNI killing themselves taking 3's. They should work the ball. Their gonna end up losing by 10 if they keep taking them. They hit em in the first half, but they hit 1 this half, gotta work the ball, get it down low especially with Aldrich out, get to Engleseder in the paint for easy looks.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> So the Big-12 is overrated as hell. Baylor stinking up the joint too, that would be 2 final 4 teams done. Even worse it means Duke will walk to the final 4.


They were going to walk to the final four whether Baylor was in their way or not.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Xavier Henry doesn't know where he needs to be on defense, hasn't learned their press, gotten burned switching on screens the entire game. The Morris twins can't even box out. A serious indictment of Self as a coach that these guys are still in the game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Bill Self is not a tournament coach.


Knew that a while back.. I'm sure they'll find a way to come back and win but wont be surprised if they lose this..


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yah, Kansas is gonna end up winning this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why is Morris being rewarded for being out of control?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

No idea. If we talk about basketball IQ in x's and o's terms, Morris twins can't even tie their own shoes.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Why is a simple double team causing Collins so many problems? He's supposed to be a good PG.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big shot by Moran.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Why is a simple double team causing Collins so many problems? He's supposed to be a good PG.


You know it's a weak crop of point guards when him and Kalin Lucas are considered among the best.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

What a shot! Now if UNI can hold them on a few possessions & get a rebound


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Why is a simple double team causing Collins so many problems? He's supposed to be a good PG.


So you have basically come to the conclusion that all of KU's players suck?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LaceDarius Dunn missing wide open shots. This ODU team hangs in there. The funny thing is, VCU had them beat in the CAA tourney and yet somehow some way, they are still alive.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh and if you care, New Mexico's down by 17 with 15 minutes to go. Washington looks poised to advance. Mountain West Conference still isn't ready to run with the big boys.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

We just saw the stat jinx right there.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HKF said:


> LaceDarius Dunn missing wide open shots. This ODU team hangs in there. The funny thing is, VCU had them beat in the CAA tourney and yet somehow some way, they are still alive.


They would have made it in anyways.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> You know it's a weak crop of point guards when him and Kalin Lucas are considered among the best.


He's been horrible in this game. Ball absolutely stops whenever he touches it. Doesn't understand how to make UNI pay for double teams. Can't hit a shot. 

Do you think these guys realize how much they are hurting their NBA stock? 

If getting to the NBA is like getting into Harvard, Sherron Collins just got a 600 on his SAT.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

UNI playing not lose= a loss. Dribbling the ball around the key for 25 seconds and launch up a 3 isn't going to get the job done


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Udoh with some huge blocks.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Morris twins simply refuse to box out. Can't win a title when two of your three big guys can't do something that most 5th graders have figured out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Northern Iowa just melting down the stretch.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

This is getting pathetic to watch now. Its like UNI has never seen a full court press before


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kansas is being allowed to play quite physical with zero whistles.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Finally a foul on one of the Morris. They been doing that **** all game.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Very little choice for Marcus Morris battling on the inside? He could have chosen to box out...nah, that's a crazy idea. He's going to the NBA, he don't box out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great call on the charge.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's coming and it completely destroys my bracket if Kansas loses.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a late call on that foul.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hows Morningstar allowed to check out?? No time went off the clock.


Also, can UNI go one trip without getting a foul called on them?? That last whistle came especially late.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I want to know how many 2nd chance points Kansas has given up. That's the difference in this game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

God damn. Northern Iowa.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol he stepped out


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Collins got away with a walk. Now the refs swallow their whistles. What the ****?


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Should've been a reach. These refs for BC$ schools are awful. No bother watching since the refs won't let Kansas lose.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UNI choking this away.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Do you foul here if you are KU?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

shupioneers1 said:


> Should've been a reach. These refs for BC$ schools are awful. No bother watching since the refs won't let Kansas lose.


Come on now, this game isn't poorly officiated.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

UNI folding like a cheap lawn chair. Apparantly, nobody in the valley pressures full court


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Farokmanesh.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy ****.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Onions!


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

croco said:


> Come on now, this game isn't poorly officiated.



Not as poorly as the RMU vs. Nova game, but there have been some questionable calls that Kansas has gotten.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Let's not guard Ali when he is wide open at the 3-pt line. Sounds like the perfect gameplan.

Collins=GOAT

And not the acronym.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

UNI babay! Let's go! This will ruin so many brackets, haha. I love it.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

With the way UNI has been playing the last 5 minutes they'll miss both FT's


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Geez, some of you harp on refs too much. Don't know how you enjoy bball (college or pro) doing that.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I can't believe I'm going to blow my bracket because a bunch of knuckleheads don't understand basketball x's and o's at a 5th grade level. 

What does Self have the players do during practice? Work on their martial arts moves for the football brawls?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Missouri Valley school *****es. Yeah. Baylor survives thanks to Josh Lomers and Ekpe Udoh.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, there goes my bracket. Should've picked Duke. lol

How did this team lose to Evansville?


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

No matter make or miss for UNI on the FT's, they've got to pressure full court with 0 fouls.

I say if he makes the first, miss the second on purpose takes off about 2 tenths of a second getting the rebound away from your basket


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Down goes Kansas! Down Goes Kansas!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, say goodnight to Kansas. I guess there is no place like home. Bob Huggins you actually could win the national title.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

MOP-inf the WALL pretty much is gonna win bbf yahoo challenge with this loss...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Epic choke by the Jayhawks. First #1 to lose in this round since 2004 (Stanford).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This would have been a blowout if UNI hadn't had that little cold stretch when Faroukmanesh threw up all those bricks. I guess some blind homer in Davenport Iowa is going to win all the bracket things.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I guess Georgetown is off the hook for the upset of the tournament.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I've seen Northern Iowa all year and I thought they could win some games (obviously picked them to beat UNLV), but I always wondered why they go into a stall-ball kind of game considering they go 10 deep. I mean they outplayed Kansas to me.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

shupioneers1 said:


> Should've been a reach. These refs for BC$ schools are awful. No bother watching since the refs won't let Kansas lose.


They called two charges on them in the last four minutes... one in the last minute. They let Koch manhandle a guy for an o-baord.

It was a fairly officiated game.

Way to go ****hawks... get the **** out.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

lol, you think Jacobsen's asking price just went up this summer? This dude probably added 5-10m in career earnings with this win alone. Major conference AD's are salivating right now.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think if I was a Kansas fan I'd probably whine about UNI getting a 9 seed in my bracket. That team looks like a four or five seed to me.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The Midwest Bracket is wide open now

Northern Iowa
Tennessee
Ohio St - Georgia Tech
Maryland - Michgian St


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Second Round record of 1-5 thus far. Yikes.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL Kansas


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Northern Iowa could get to the Final Four. This is an upset today, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if they won this bracket now.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Self will never live this down. Kansas players threw it away, but they don't even realize what they did wrong. That's on the coach.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1-8, 2-7, 2-10, 1-9 games are my favourite of the tournament when they are the close.

You know something significant could happen when the game is close at half, and you know their opponents have some chance of pulling it out, even if it rarely does.

Provides great drama.

Now we will see if California or Wake Forest can do something similar.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington is going to Syracuse for the Sweet Sixteen.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> MOP-inf the WALL pretty much is gonna win bbf yahoo challenge with this loss...


NIT Illini still in the hunt.. but I dont see me winning!


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> MOP-inf the WALL pretty much is gonna win bbf yahoo challenge with this loss...



you know it!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yahoo!!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Why does Greg Gumbel say that nobody was around Ali when he took that shot? Collins was right there, but he chose not to contest it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What the Kansas loss has also proven is that - like many thought before the tourney started - there is no single dominant team in the field. There are going to be more upsets following.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It really is a recession, CBS doesn't have sideline reporters anymore.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

i am in shock right now...

I've been a big fan of UNI and Farookhmanesh but GOTDAMN i didn't think they'd knock KANSAS out. Unbelievable. It's an incredible travesty that Gus Johnson did not do this game. To quote the great Gus, "THIS IS MARCH MADNESS!!!"


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

RebelSun said:


> lol, you think Jacobsen's asking price just went up this summer? This dude probably added 5-10m in career earnings with this win alone. Major conference AD's are salivating right now.


Well said.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Truly amazing 6 games so far any only one four seed or above has made it to the sweet 16 - Baylor,

We have 3,5,6,9,10.11


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Not to mention 3 mid majors in the Sweet 16 already (Butler, NIowa and St Marys)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All I need is for Texas A&M to knock Duke out of the field and then I can watch the tournament without a rooting interest other than Baylor and West Virginia.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

On one hand I want to say this supports my theory that mid majors were underseeded. But then the top two mid majors - UNM and Temple lost pretty early. 

This is just a ridiculously balanced tournament, that if you are off just a bit or run into a team playing just a bit above there level, your going to lose, no matter who you are.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HKF said:


> All I need is for Texas A&M to knock Duke out of the field and then I can watch the tournament without a rooting interest other than Baylor and West Virginia.


Keep on dreaming...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All today says to me is that tomorrow we're probably only going to get Cornell over Wisconsin if get any so-called upsets and I am not even sure that's gonna happen.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome job by Northern Iowa. I'm pissed I miss both of the big upsets today - hopefully I'm done missing these games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Quick 10-0 start.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

My bracket's looking good. I had Ohio State beating them and the top 11 guys (I'm 12th) 8 of them had Kansas winning it all and 2 of them had them in the finals.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clemente is like Tony Parker in the speed department.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dominic Sutton is the next Ruben Patterson. This guy as a defender.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BYU up 8.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clemente is just fast.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Clemente is just fast.


...and so is Ish Smith.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jacob Pullen... FROM THE PARKING LOT!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn you Texas, why couldn't you have won that game? You would have given Kentucky a better game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

that boy is heating up...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kansas State on a 41-21 run since BYU took a 10-0 lead.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Damn you Texas, why couldn't you have won that game? You would have given Kentucky a better game.


the game is a joke. Aminu picked up 3 quickies, and has sat since like 14 min mark.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Cousins is such a beast.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Kansas State and Kentucky are impressive with all the upsets, these 2 are doing their best to make sure that doesnt happen to them...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Big 12 has lost 3 teams out of 7 thus far. 

Texas lost by 1 in the First Round (OT)
Oklahoma State lost by 5 in the First Round
Kansas lost by 2 in the Second Round


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Hey Coolpohle, I don't hate everyone as an NBA prospect! Aminu, Ish Smith, Wall, Patterson (not my fave, but talent is clear), and Bledsoe are all great in this one game. Hell, and how about Miller and Orton too!

And then let me tell you a story of a guy named DeMarcus Cousins. I don't know if I've ever seen someone with his combination of physical tools/size, talent, and swagger in college basketball ever. EVER. Even Duncan didn't have the swagger; Noah didn't have the talent; Oden didn't look comfortable enough to fully show off his talent. Cousins... my god. I love this kid.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya, Cousins is absolutely my favorite player in college basketball because Monroe cruises too much.
Any other future NBA players on Kentucky besides the 4 ? Daniel Orton? Darius Miller?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Daniel Orton is without a doubt a future NBA player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If people don't think Cousins is a future all-star at the center position, then they just aren't seeing his ability. Here's hoping Detroit gets a top 3 selection to get him.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm also starting to seriously question John Wall as the #1 pick. I don't know if he has the head to play point guard, and if he doesn't that makes him Steve Francis or OJ Mayo.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

McFarland's just a dirty player. He's been doing that his entire career.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Fredette getting Hansbrough treatment out there? Come on guys, he's not that good.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

If there are many upsets in this tournament.. does that mean the committee did do their job or didn't do their job. I'm not talking about UNI or St. Mary's but more of the other teams that are beating the 3s and 4s


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington beating New Mexico isn't an upset. Villanova should have been a five seed the way they ended the season. UNI over Kansas (now that was an upset, but based on UNI's season, they were a 5-6 at worse).


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> I'm also starting to seriously question John Wall as the #1 pick. I don't know if he has the head to play point guard, and if he doesn't that makes him Steve Francis or OJ Mayo.


While I have no doubt he is a true PG at the next level, I am starting to question whether he is really all that cant miss
I would have Turner over him anyday of the week and Im starting to even consider Cousins (if only he wasnt so violatile)
Who knows, if Favors reaches his potential, Wall might be the 4th best player in this draft not the clear 1st like so many penned him.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Words cant describe how disappointed I am. This was supposed to be the year. Sherron was supposed to leave with 2 rings. Now its all over.I proably wont watch espn for the next few weeks or bball period.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Cousins is definitely a better looking prospect than GO @ this stage. If they couldn't take Durant over Oden... Then how the heck can they take Wall over Cousins? KD had possibly the best college season ever and he couldn't even go #1... Wall is okay, but how the heck does he deserve to go number one?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

No, he isn't. Greg Oden had just sat out for 9 months with his wrist injury. Within 20 games, he was far and away the most dominant player in the country. At that time, nobody realized Oden's injury problems were just beginning. 

He was the best prospect to play college basketball in over a decade, most likely.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> No, he isn't. Greg Oden had just sat out for 9 months with his wrist injury. Within 20 games, he was far and away the most dominant player in the country. At that time, nobody realized Oden's injury problems were just beginning.
> 
> He was the best prospect to play college basketball in over a decade, most likely.


I'd have to agree. As far as projecting guys to the NBA, Cousins isn't in Oden's league. Oden was a lot bigger, much more athletic, a far superior defender, and he didn't have the attitude problems that Cousins has. Cousins is a better low post scorer, but when you have the body and athleticism of Oden you don't really need post moves (not to say he didn't have them; his ugly jump hook was money at OSU). But as far as playing in college, I stand by my statement that I've never seen Cousins' combination of talent, size/physical tools, and swagger in a college kid ever. Maybe I'm missing someone.


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

HKF said:


> Baylor got the kinks out in their first game. They are just too big and too good.


not in their next game, they lose to the aussies, don't they?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No they will beat St. Mary's as well. They have multiple bigs to put on Samhan.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I'd have to agree. As far as projecting guys to the NBA, Cousins isn't in Oden's league. Oden was a lot bigger, much more athletic, a far superior defender, and he didn't have the attitude problems that Cousins has. Cousins is a better low post scorer, but when you have the body and athleticism of Oden you don't really need post moves (not to say he didn't have them; his ugly jump hook was money at OSU). But as far as playing in college, I stand by my statement that I've never seen Cousins' combination of talent, size/physical tools, and swagger in a college kid ever. Maybe I'm missing someone.


His swagger is Shaq-like. He's not as big, but I wonder what happens to Cousins with an NBA weight room. Once the baby phat is gone, he could be unstoppable.


----------

